# Rocks in way



## barney b (Mar 31, 2008)

I am getting worried where has everyone gone.A ship has been holed off Dover and no one has commented on it here. Saga Sky , Hong Kong flag hit an anchored stone carrying barge causing a series of holes along ships side.All crew taken off and tugs standing by.16.30 today (Sun) it appears the ship may be under way again.(Sad)(Wave)


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Have a look here

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=173329

and here

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=173353


----------



## barney b (Mar 31, 2008)

OOPs,have seen these post now. Can I ask under what forum or heading were they posted.As cannot find them.Talk about getting old.


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*Rocks in Way*

Listed under "Today's Posts" with titles" Collision in North Sea & Ship Grounding off Dover Storm Angus."


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

barney b said:


> OOPs,have seen these post now. Can I ask under what forum or heading were they posted.As cannot find them.Talk about getting old.


Details of the forum, thread, etc., for every posting opened, are listed in white text, set in the dark grey/black banner across the page, immediately below the large, white 'buttons' used to access 'HOME', 'FORUMS', 'GALLERY' etc.

Hope this helps


----------



## barney b (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks guys, would you believe I have never used those buttons. Much easier to find up to date posts. Ron love your saying about getting old. It's so true.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

barney b said:


> Thanks guys, would you believe I have never used those buttons. Much easier to find up to date posts. Ron love your saying about getting old. It's so true.


Hey, Barney, if you really want to get with it when looking for new postings, go to the very top line of the page (above the pictures of the ships) to the Blue header banner. There you will see SN, an anchor, SHIPS NOSTALGIA and then View... (with a downward-pointing arrowhead symbol). 

Click on View... and you will see a menu with sub-headings Forums, Gallery, Directory and Miscellaneous. Under Forums you will see New Posts and if you click on that you will be shown a list of all the unread posts that have come in since you were last looking. Once you have opened a post to read it, the next time you open the list, that post will have disappeared. So you need never miss a posting if you look at that list each time you log on.

Amazing what these clever guys at SN can do! [=D]


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

heading for dry dock now i believe


----------

